# Idaho!



## QDMAMAN

Just received my elk and mule deer tags for Idaho last week. My BIL, Mark, and I will head out in mid September to bow hunt the Beaverhead unit.
We'll join my Dad and another BIL, Troy, who has grown up hunting in that unit and knows it well.
I lived in DuBois ID when I was in high school back in the late 70's so I'm familiar with the landscape and the demands it will have on my physical condition. I'm preparing for it!
Hunting has been pivotal in my life yet I have never been on a hunt with my Dad, other than shooting jack rabbits. This trip will be more than an opportunity to fill a tag and I'm looking forward to the experience!
We will also be purchasing a wolf tag OTC when we arrive, just $35.00! How cool would it be to anchor a wolf with a bow?
I will also start accumulating the neccesities involved with bow hunting in the mountains in September. Kozbow gifted me a sweet backpack for my 50th birthday that will come in handy. I will be shopping for a good rangefinder and boots primarily, so any recommendations will be taken into consideration.

Big T


----------



## dooman

Sounds like it will be a great time, GOOD LUCK.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter

Lucky dog!

You're going to have a blast. Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## dhosera

I thought the Non Res Deadline isnt until beginning of June? Results posted in July.


----------



## QDMAMAN

> dhosera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Non Res Deadline isnt until beginning of June? Results posted in July.
Click to expand...

These are archery tags sold OTC (online) until quota is met.


----------



## dhosera

Well good luck! I was tossing around the idea of applying out there but thats going to have to wait till another year.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

You better count on shooting that wolf because you ain't gonna see a deer or elk your entire time. I'd double check the success rate of your guides because last I heard there weren't any left.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Here is the link for your wolf hunt.
http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/hunt/?getPage=121


----------



## [email protected]

Good Luck. I'll be hunting the other side of I-15 in the Island Park zone. Most of the shop guys hunt the Beaverhead unit. Not many Wolf sightings from them last year. Should be a good season. Very easy winter on the herds.

Had a Wolf come to Cow calls one morning last year, but no where near bow range. He was following the sheep that just moved into the area.


----------



## QDMAMAN

> WAUB-MUKWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better count on shooting that wolf because you ain't gonna see a deer or elk your entire time. I'd double check the success rate of your guides because last I heard there weren't any left.
Click to expand...

WAUB, Our "guide" is my brother in law. This "hunt" will be more about spending time with him, my other BIL, and my Dad, who I've never hunted with.
Don't get me wrong, the hunting will get my full effort and if I'm unsuccessful, it won't be for lack of effort.


----------



## QDMAMAN

> Luv2hunteup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link for your wolf hunt.
> http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/hunt/?getPage=121
Click to expand...

From the looks of things our area, Beaverhead, isn't open to wolf hunting. I wonder if archery is an exception?
Regardless, we didn't buy a wolf tag so it will be a game time decision if they're available.
Thanks for the link!

Big T


----------



## [email protected]

That area has a season. I'd probably buy a tag just in case for the extra 30 bucks, but I wouldn't plan on shooting one. The Elk herd in that zone is still pretty solid. Only another 5 months!

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/hunt/?getPage=121


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> Just received my elk and mule deer tags for Idaho last week. My BIL, Mark, and I will head out in mid September to bow hunt the Beaverhead unit.
> We'll join my Dad and another BIL, Troy, who has grown up hunting in that unit and knows it well.
> I lived in DuBois ID when I was in high school back in the late 70's so I'm familiar with the landscape and the demands it will have on my physical condition. I'm preparing for it!
> Hunting has been pivotal in my life yet I have never been on a hunt with my Dad, other than shooting jack rabbits. This trip will be more than an opportunity to fill a tag and I'm looking forward to the experience!
> We will also be purchasing a wolf tag OTC when we arrive, just $35.00! How cool would it be to anchor a wolf with a bow?
> I will also start accumulating the neccesities involved with bow hunting in the mountains in September. Kozbow gifted me a sweet backpack for my 50th birthday that will come in handy. I will be shopping for a good rangefinder and boots primarily, so any recommendations will be taken into consideration.
> 
> Big T


Your going to have a blast with your Dad. I took my Dad out to Alaska on a fishing trip a year before he passed away. I sure am glad i took the time to do that. Sounds like a dandy of a trip. Idaho is beautiful.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Your going to have a blast with your Dad. I took my Dad out to Alaska on a fishing trip a year before he passed away. I sure am glad i took the time to do that. Sounds like a dandy of a trip. Idaho is beautiful.


Yeah, we're getting pretty stoked for the trip.
Mark and I will be headed to Ontario to walleye fish in mid May together so we'll have plenty of time to plan our trip in September.
I talked to Troy and he is planning at least 3 scouting trips to the Beaverhead unit and to prep our camp site. Troy's Uncle is also a very accomplished elk hunter and intimate with the area, and he'll be joining our camp as well.
I am just stinkin excited for this trip and it can't get here soon enough!
Now...off to run some miles on these old legs!:lol:

Big T


----------



## 7MM Magnum

QDMAMAN said:


> Just received my elk and mule deer tags for Idaho last week. My BIL, Mark, and I will head out in mid September to bow hunt the Beaverhead unit.
> We'll join my Dad and another BIL, Troy, who has grown up hunting in that unit and knows it well.
> I lived in DuBois ID when I was in high school back in the late 70's so I'm familiar with the landscape and the demands it will have on my physical condition. I'm preparing for it!
> Hunting has been pivotal in my life yet I have never been on a hunt with my Dad, other than shooting jack rabbits. This trip will be more than an opportunity to fill a tag and I'm looking forward to the experience!
> We will also be purchasing a wolf tag OTC when we arrive, just $35.00! How cool would it be to anchor a wolf with a bow?
> I will also start accumulating the neccesities involved with bow hunting in the mountains in September. Kozbow gifted me a sweet backpack for my 50th birthday that will come in handy. I will be shopping for a good rangefinder and boots primarily, so any recommendations will be taken into consideration.
> 
> Big T


As far as the boots go any GOOD pair that fit your feet well,.. just make sure you break them in before hunting the hills in them. A bunch of blisters on your feet will ruin your hunting pleasure. I like the 3/4 height boot as it gives ankle support as well a a good cleat for traction traversing those drainages out that way. I've been in the Clearwater Region a few times elk hunting in my past and know the type of terrain out there,.. get those legs in shape! 

Rangefinders,.. I like my Nikon 600. 

I had a couple Bushmaster rangefinders given as gifts and wasn't really impressed with them I wound up giving them to hunting buddies that didn't own any at all. You get what you pay for,.. I've had the Nikon since 2000.


----------



## chris_kreiner

Good luck out there Tony!! That trip will be one to remember for sure!!


----------



## HTC

I saw a mule deer once....

Is this primarily an elk hunt and a mulie if it presents itself? Are you hunting high country or sage brush? Regardless, what is your plan for getting up on a mulie that time of year? Spot and stalk or ambush?


----------



## Wardo

For boots I would recommend a "backpacking" style boot. You will want something with a really stiff sole and good ankle support. Stay away from "hiking" boots, they don't offer enough support in the mountains. Make sure you put a lot of miles on them before you head west, it sucks breaking in new boots in the mountains.


----------



## QDMAMAN

HTC said:


> Is this primarily an elk hunt and a mulie if it presents itself? Are you hunting high country or sage brush? Regardless, what is your plan for getting up on a mulie that time of year? Spot and stalk or ambush?


Initially it was just a mulie hunt but my BIL said as long as I was coming I might as well buy an elk tag for an extra $400, so it's morfed into an elk hunt with a mulie tag...just in case.:lol:
My other BIL, that is going out with me, just bought the elk tag and will by a mulie tag OTC if he tags an elk and we have time left. It's a looooong way to a license dealer from where we'll be so I made the decision to think positively and get both.

As far as tactics go...it depends on the conditions. If it's hot and dry we may find water and post up. If it's lush and they're bedded in the open we'll S&S. We'll also be calling for elk however, my BIL said that the wolves respond well to elk talk so the elk have evolved to be quiter.
If they're on a pattern we may ambush, just depends.
I'll go prepared to do what's neccessary, that's why it's called hunting.


----------



## QDMAMAN

> Wardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For boots I would recommend a "backpacking" style boot. You will want something with a really stiff sole and good ankle support. Stay away from "hiking" boots, they don't offer enough support in the mountains. Make sure you put a lot of miles on them before you head west, it sucks breaking in new boots in the mountains.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking these might be a good choice?
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...104797980&WTz_l=EML;cat104797980;cat112195980
I can get them now and wear them through turkey season and on a fishing trip to Canada next month as well as all of my outdoor habitat tasks this summer.
What do you think?

Big T


----------



## 88luneke

With boots get whatever is comfortable to you. So if those Rocky's you have up there are comfortable in the store, then all through turkeys,habitat stuff, and you feel confident in walking long distances in them then there's no reason why you couldn't wear those. 

Two years ago I went on a trip to Colorado to climb Quandary Peak, every one of my classmates had on lightweight hiking boots. I had my big clunky 800 gram Irish Setters, needless to say I kinda stood out. But they were comfortable and I knew I could walk a long distance in them. 

Guess who had the only warm and dry feet?


----------



## Healyhardwood

Shoot every wolf you see. They have ruined most of the hunting in Idaho among other states!


----------



## Wardo

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm thinking these might be a good choice?
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...104797980&WTz_l=EML;cat104797980;cat112195980
> I can get them now and wear them through turkey season and on a fishing trip to Canada next month as well as all of my outdoor habitat tasks this summer.
> What do you think?
> 
> Big T


I think you will be miserable in those. Look at boots like the Crispi Kanadas or Kenetrek Hardscrabbles. Those Rockys would be ok for a really late season hunt when there is a foot or more of snow, but you will be hurtin' in those things without snow!


----------



## SWMichigan

Go with a backpacking boot as suggested. Asolo's fit my feet really well, but buy what fits your foot. I would suggest starting by going to several camping stores near you and trying on boots. It is worth it to pay a couple hundred bucks or more for good footwear. I am a big fan of a boot made of full grain leather. Don't worry about Goretex, it just means your feet can't breathe as well as they could otherwise. 

I hunt Idaho every year, wolves killed 'em all......something like that. Certain units have had some serious impacts (e.g. Lolo), but others less so. The Beaverhead is a neat unit and you will get into some elk.

The trip with family sounds great, should be a great time.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Well after considering all of the suggestions on boots,Thanks BTW, I made my way to Cabela's on Saturday to try several pair and left with these. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Dann...r+pronghorns&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

I tried a pair of Cabela's Speed Hunters that were very comfortable and Koz loves his, however they have changed the design quite a bit to include the funky ratchet lacing system, just to many moving parts and possibilities of failure. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...Sped+Hunters&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

The UnderArmor boots were feather light but being new to the market, I couldn't help but wonder if they were offering an inferior untested product and capitalizing on their branding. I'll let someone else be the guinea pig. http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...er%3BSearch-All+Products&WTz_l=YMAL;IK-813403

Because I have MAGNUM calves, the 6" seemed to fit me the best while providing ridgid support. The Danners were slightly heavier in comparison to the Speed hunters and UA boots, obviously, but the benefits should far outweigh the extra couple of ounces over the course of the trip.
Now...to get them broke in before mid September!

T


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm thinking these might be a good choice?
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...104797980&WTz_l=EML;cat104797980;cat112195980
> I can get them now and wear them through turkey season and on a fishing trip to Canada next month as well as all of my outdoor habitat tasks this summer.
> What do you think?
> 
> Big T





Wardo said:


> I think you will be miserable in those. Look at boots like the Crispi Kanadas or Kenetrek Hardscrabbles. Those Rockys would be ok for a really late season hunt when there is a foot or more of snow, but you will be hurtin' in those things without snow!


Wardo,
I looked these over at Cabela's and discounted them as soon as I picked them up. Just had a "K-Mart" feel to them.
I checked out your and SWMichigan's suggestions online and was impressed with the reviews, they exceded or were at the upper end of my budget. Thanks none the less!
I think the Danners will suit me just fine and will also suit my needs in southern Ohio each fall as well. DsConnell recommended the Danners and has used them in MT when bear hunting in the spring without issue.
Bottom line...they fit great and provide the support I think I'll need.

T


----------



## QDMAMAN

7MM Magnum said:


> Rangefinders,.. I like my Nikon 600.


7MM, I ended up buying the Nikon 550. Picked it up on ebay for $164.00 delivered. http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360454797166&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160
After using it during the turkey season I familiarized myself with it pretty quick and did a couple of "checks" on the ranges it gave me. While it doesn't have the LCD or the angle calculator that the Archer's Choice #8376 does, I'm satisfide it will serve me well on this hunt.

T


----------



## QDMAMAN

snowhunter mentioned he had a slightly used Hoyt Maxxis 31 for sale (2010 model used 1 year) so I drove through St. Louis a couple weeks ago on my way to Canada and tried it out. Needless to say, I bought it and I'm now in the process of setting it up for my trip.
I was able to scavenge the stabilizer and sling off my old Hoyt and I have a Customized Spot Hogg 5 pin with full wrap ordered through my local proshop, Lifford's in Potterville. Mike is a pro's pro, especially with Hoyts, so I'm very lucky to have him at my disposal.
There's a pretty good fall away rest already on the bow that I'll start with. If I feel I need to uprade to a fall away with arrow containment, I'll add it later. Mike also made some subtle change recommendations for things like whiskers etc. I should be set up by this weekend and I'll have pins set out to 60 yards.
I'm sticking to my trusty 100 grain 3 blade Muzzy broadheads. I like the fixed blades, cutting surface, bone busting ability, flight, and ease of replacing blades. I've killed a bunch of whitetails with them so my confidence level is high. I may consider illuminated nocks but it's not a make or break decision for me.

T


----------



## 88luneke

Can't go wrong with Danners  

Not to mention a new to you bow! Congrats!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

88luneke said:


> Can't go wrong with Danners


I agree! Just make sure you're picking the right Danner boot for your hunt.


----------



## QDMAMAN

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I agree! Just make sure you're picking the right Danner boot for your hunt.


Grizzly, I'm liking the Danners I picked up.
While my fitness routine involves running 7-8 miles per week, I am walking in the evening with my wife, usually 2 miles round trip. I'm using these miles to break in the new boots.
My wife thinks I look like a dork. What do you guys think? Be honest.








T


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 88luneke

Hike your socks a tad higher, wear some half thigh cargo shorts, and then throw on a t shirt from Florida. Then you'll be set


----------



## SPITFIRE

QDMAMAN said:


> Grizzly, I'm liking the Danners I picked up.
> While my fitness routine involves running 7-8 miles per week, I am walking in the evening with my wife, usually 2 miles round trip. I'm using these miles to break in the new boots.
> My wife thinks I look like a dork. What do you guys think? Be honest.
> View attachment 18467
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 I think your doing the rite thing breaking them in,as for being honest.... you already look like a dork :lol: hey your wife loves you anyways who cares!

Honestly I hope you have a great hunt and better memories.


----------



## QDMAMAN

11 weeks....but who's counting.


----------



## QDMAMAN

7 weeks and 1 day!
Getting the bow zeroed in and more miles on my legs and new boots.


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> Grizzly, I'm liking the Danners I picked up.
> While my fitness routine involves running 7-8 miles per week, I am walking in the evening with my wife, usually 2 miles round trip. I'm using these miles to break in the new boots.
> My wife thinks I look like a dork. What do you guys think? Be honest.
> View attachment 18467
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yup definately a dork


----------



## phensway

You better have a 60 yard pin gramps! And make sure you wear your glasses!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Getting the Maxxis dialed in a little better every day.
Shooting softball size groups consistantly at 48 yds and getting lots of instruction from my coach!


----------



## QDMAMAN

My coach works cheap!:lol:


----------



## FireDoc66

Good luck out there! And smart planning on the boots. I learned that lesson that hard way several years ago in Colorado. 

Broke in boots = Very good.


----------



## QDMAMAN

JBIV said:


> The sound of a close bugling bull in the mountains is something that imprints on your hunting soul. Enjoy it!!


 
Truer words were never spoken.
I have been to the mountain and it has been revealed to me that I was meant to hunt elk. 
While I didn't kill an elk, I did have the opportunity on just my 4th day ever pursuing them. I found a high bowl in a deep drainage that was covered in elk sign on Tuesday so I started there on Weds. morning.
I was in place by 7:50 a.m. at the spot I had preselected on Tuesday to glass the area as well as a couple of other drainages. I had no more than dropped my pack, sat down and opened a granola bar when the bugger bugled about 300 yds from me in the bowl with all of the sign.
I checked the wind and it was PERFECT so I took my time and painted up my face, secured my pack, knocked an arrow and made my way toward the bull as he continued to bugle on a regular basis.
When I got within about 200 yds. I saw a cow and calf feeding at about 150 yds.. When the bull would bugle they'd gaze up the hill toward him which helped me pinpoint him. Afer I spotted him and stared in awe, I game planned where I needed to be WHEN he came in. I picked a spot behing an ancient spruce tree and as I peered through my bions at him I gave him a squeeze with my Primo's Hoocheyt Mama call (HM). His head snapped immediately in my direction as he looked for the girlfriend that was in his wheelhouse.
He spent a couple minutes looking my way and bugling before he commited to coming my way. A little coaxing with the HM had him coming on a rope, now is when the nerves took over and I began to start shaking. As he walked toward me bugling as he walked I could literally look down his throat as he squeeled, roared, and chuckled.
After I determined where I thought he'd approach the set up I realized I needed to back up the trail about 20' in order to obtain a clear shooting lane above me. I found a couple of 14" dia. spruce trees and moved to them when the bull passed behind some thick low trees. I now had several shooting lanes to the area he was coming into and I proceeded to range several stumps, trees, and bushes as best I could while I shook uncontrolably. I finally got a good reading on a pair of spruce trees at 23 yds as he continued to cut the distance bugling the whole time while looking for his new girlfriend.
As I tried to get a fixed distance on him when he broke cover I realized I was shaking too much to get a solid fix on him and feared that the more I tried the more I would have to move so I stowed the rangefinder and prepaired for the shot. When the bull approached the 2 spruce trees that I HAD ranged I drew my bow as he framed himself perfectly broadside between the 2 trees above me. It apeared as though he was as far past the trees as I was so I assumed he was at 45-50 yds. I settled my 50 yd pin on his chested, pulled the trigger and watched i horror as my arrow sailed 3" over his back. He was at 35 yds. not 50.:sad:
As he spon in his tracks to retreat I hit him with the HM again and he stopped to roar back at me before making his return to his possey.
Plans are in the works for the rematch!
I finally came to appreciate my big calves, big thighes, and big *ss.:lol: A low center of gravity is a big asset (no pun intended) for navigating the mountains and all of the miles I've spent running over the last year paid huge dividends.
I'll post some pics when I get caught up on a few things.

T


----------



## slabstar

T, that's frigin AWESOME! Thanks for sharing the story and look forward to the pics!
Btw...Hoochie T momma..?lmao!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brushbuster

Great story T. I think it is those close encounter moments that keep me hunting.


----------



## QDMAMAN

This is where we called home for a week. Very cozy and just to the left is a spring fed creek we cleaned up in.









This is the mountain we had a view of from camp. Amazingly, 10 minutes after we arrived a cow, calf, a raghorn bull crossed at the top left to right, an hour later 2 cows with calves crossed as well. Needless to say we started there the next morning.









My BIL Mark and I got to the top early to glass and eat breakfast (canned peaches and granola bar).
The mountain beyond him in the pic produced a herd of 17 cows and calves the second morning. They appeared out of the timber (at the tip of Marks nose) and ended up crossing at the bottom (near the top of Mark's watch band) before we lost sight of them. The ground they covered in the course of about 10 minutes would have taken me a 1/2 day to cover. Amazing animals.









The timber on the far side of this shot is where the bull headed after I missed him. It was covered in sign as well and I bumped a bedded elk on my way out of it the same day, I was within bowrange when I did but i was on my way out and just dropped my guard for a minute as I approached the edge of the timber. Lesson learned.









This is a little souvenir I picked up on top of one of the mountains. Could have been there for years. The right side was broken off not eaten. There's little if any predation on antlers in that region.









I'll post more pics as I get them processed.
T


----------



## buckykm1

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing.

Kevin


----------



## Healyhardwood

No offense QDMAMAN but that's why a 50 yard pin is useless on a bow and pretty unethical in my opinion


----------



## Rasputin

QDMAMAN said:


> Truer words were never spoken.
> I have been to the mountain and it has been revealed to me that I was meant to hunt elk.
> While I didn't kill an elk, I did have the opportunity on just my 4th day ever pursuing them. I found a high bowl in a deep drainage that was covered in elk sign on Tuesday so I started there on Weds. morning.
> I was in place by 7:50 a.m. at the spot I had preselected on Tuesday to glass the area as well as a couple of other drainages. I had no more than dropped my pack, sat down and opened a granola bar when the bugger bugled about 300 yds from me in the bowl with all of the sign.
> I checked the wind and it was PERFECT so I took my time and painted up my face, secured my pack, knocked an arrow and made my way toward the bull as he continued to bugle on a regular basis.
> When I got within about 200 yds. I saw a cow and calf feeding at about 150 yds.. When the bull would bugle they'd gaze up the hill toward him which helped me pinpoint him. Afer I spotted him and stared in awe, I game planned where I needed to be WHEN he came in. I picked a spot behing an ancient spruce tree and as I peered through my bions at him I gave him a squeeze with my Primo's Hoocheyt Mama call (HM). His head snapped immediately in my direction as he looked for the girlfriend that was in his wheelhouse.
> He spent a couple minutes looking my way and bugling before he commited to coming my way. A little coaxing with the HM had him coming on a rope, now is when the nerves took over and I began to start shaking. As he walked toward me bugling as he walked I could literally look down his throat as he squeeled, roared, and chuckled.
> After I determined where I thought he'd approach the set up I realized I needed to back up the trail about 20' in order to obtain a clear shooting lane above me. I found a couple of 14" dia. spruce trees and moved to them when the bull passed behind some thick low trees. I now had several shooting lanes to the area he was coming into and I proceeded to range several stumps, trees, and bushes as best I could while I shook uncontrolably. I finally got a good reading on a pair of spruce trees at 23 yds as he continued to cut the distance bugling the whole time while looking for his new girlfriend.
> As I tried to get a fixed distance on him when he broke cover I realized I was shaking too much to get a solid fix on him and feared that the more I tried the more I would have to move so I stowed the rangefinder and prepaired for the shot. When the bull approached the 2 spruce trees that I HAD ranged I drew my bow as he framed himself perfectly broadside between the 2 trees above me. It apeared as though he was as far past the trees as I was so I assumed he was at 45-50 yds. I settled my 50 yd pin on his chested, pulled the trigger and watched i horror as my arrow sailed 3" over his back. He was at 35 yds. not 50.:sad:
> As he spon in his tracks to retreat I hit him with the HM again and he stopped to roar back at me before making his return to his possey.
> Plans are in the works for the rematch!
> I finally came to appreciate my big calves, big thighes, and big *ss.:lol: A low center of gravity is a big asset (no pun intended) for navigating the mountains and all of the miles I've spent running over the last year paid huge dividends.
> I'll post some pics when I get caught up on a few things.
> 
> T


 
Awesome experience, getting that excited is what it's all about. Look at the bright side, you saved yourself the work of hauling him out of that bowl!:lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN

> Healyhardwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense QDMAMAN but that's why a 50 yard pin is useless on a bow and pretty unethical in my opinion
Click to expand...

No offense taken and I recognize it as just your opinion, although I disagree.


----------



## QDMAMAN

> Rasputin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome experience, getting that excited is what it's all about. Look at the bright side, you saved yourself the work of hauling him out of that bowl!:lol:
Click to expand...

Well I look at it this way...a week later. The pain would have subsided by now but the nagging disappointment of "the miss" will be with me until I settle the score.
I can still feel my heart pounding and the hair on the back of my neck tingling, as he approached.


----------



## plugger

Healyhardwood said:


> No offense QDMAMAN but that's why a 50 yard pin is useless on a bow and pretty unethical in my opinion


 Elk are an animal with a kill zone 4 times as big as a whitetail. A 50 yard shot on a bull elk is as ethical as a 25 yd shot on a a whitetail.


----------



## Rasputin

QDMAMAN said:


> Well I look at it this way...a week later. The pain would have subsided by now but the nagging disappointment of "the miss" will be with me until I settle the score.
> I can still feel my heart pounding and the hair on the back of my neck tingling, as he approached.


 
I feel your pain. I am still haunted by a pheasant I missed 3 years ago! :lol: That bull will be a 1000 times worse, I'm sure. In a way, that disappoint will be a more lasting and vivid memory than most anything else, so there is maybe a silver lining. 

As far as range for the shot, I know guys that hunt out west that practice and are comfortable shooting out to 60 yards or more with their bows. Nothing at all unethical about taking a shot you've proven you are proficient at.


----------



## QDMAMAN

My groups at 60 yds. The problem wasn't accuracy it was misjudged distance. I hit where I was aiming.


----------



## HTC

QDMAMAN said:


> My groups at 60 yds. The problem wasn't accuracy it was misjudged distance. I hit where I was aiming.


I know exactly where you are at...but regardless of the outcome it was still a blast wasn't it? It is why I go back almost every year...(I didn't get drawn this year) Did you get a look at how big he was? Did you get any opportunity on Mulies? 

My buddy took this one Saturday in the Snowies near Laramie. He is from Colorado and lives in Cheyenne now. He routinely practices at 60 yards as well.


----------



## QDMAMAN

HTC said:


> I know exactly where you are at...but regardless of the outcome it was still a blast wasn't it? It is why I go back almost every year...(I didn't get drawn this year) Did you get a look at how big he was? Did you get any opportunity on Mulies?
> 
> My buddy took this one Saturday in the Snowies near Laramie. He is from Colorado and lives in Cheyenne now. He routinely practices at 60 yards as well.


Wow! That bull is almost identical to the one I missed although he was just a 5x5. Good browes and nice royals. I'm not really familiar with estimating elk scores...yet, but I was guessing 300" and when my BIL, who is experienced, saw him later that day he thought the same.
We came across I-80 on Saturday through Laramie and I was in awe of that area. Hard to believe the pass there is over 8,400', I'd of waved if I knew he was there.:lol:
I stalked 1 mulie the first day that I glassed from above in the morning and moved in on mid day but he gave me the slip. My BIL was closing in on a 160" 4x4 and was 80 and closing when the wind swirled and the jig was up. We saw lots of mulies and even had a nice little 4x4 trot through camp one night.:lol:
Every moment spent learning these buggers was worth it and if it takes a miss like that to expedite my learning curve, I'll live with it, but I aint happy!
What did that bull score, for reference?

T


----------



## HTC

QDMAMAN said:


> What did that bull score, for reference?
> 
> T


I don't know....I have not talked with him although I doubt he will get it scored. He texted me the pics yesterday and made some cruel references to me not being there...:lol:

He does not play the numbers game but also will not shoot anything less then a decent 5x5. Told me once that if I shoot a cow or a spike that far back in he was going to leave me.


----------



## BWHUNTR

QDMAMAN said:


> My groups at 60 yds. The problem wasn't accuracy it was misjudged distance. I hit where I was aiming.


WOW............pretty impressive! What might of happened on last years buck..............it was only *40+* somethin if I remember your post correctly? Just curious if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Considering a return to Idaho in September!


----------



## Canvsbk

Do it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

If you need gps coordinates to a spot north of Salmon let me know. I programmed it into my gps unit as "Heaven". It is simply an awesome spot but I no longer go to Idaho since my buddy sold his house in Gibbonsville.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Luv2hunteup said:


> If you need gps coordinates to a spot north of Salmon let me know. I programmed it into my gps unit as "Heaven". It is simply an awesome spot but I no longer go to Idaho since my buddy sold his house in Gibbonsville.


Likely it's out of the Beaverhead Unit where we plan to go.
Were the archery tags OTC Mike?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Hi Tony;

I tried to sending you a PM. Your mail box is full.

I have the gps coordinates plus 6 quad maps for you.

Heaven is in Lemhi county.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Received the maps Friday Mike!
Thank you!


----------

